# alguien que no para de comer



## Yvoone

hola
¿cómo se llama a alguien que no para de comer?
no es necesariamente ser gordo o qué,sólo es que le gusta mucho comer,no deja de comer,también puede ser flaquita....

gracias


----------



## dexterciyo

Glotón, comilón...


----------



## Södertjej

Los terminos coloquiales pueden variar mucho de país a país:

En España, además de lo propuesto por Dexterciyo, tragón/tragona, zampabollos.


----------



## Pauli_cl

Hola:
En castellano, _glotón_ o glotona. También está _goloso(a)_. O simplemente, _bueno(a) para comer_.


----------



## Södertjej

Goloso en España se limita sólo a quien le gustan mucho los dulces, no comilón en general.

Yvoone, ¿quieres saber la palabra en inglés o en español?


----------



## swift

¿Bulímico? Porque los bulímicos se dan atracones de comida, y no son gordos.


----------



## Lexinauta

También puede ser un *'tragaldabas'* o, según el contexto, un 'sibarita' (éste sería un aficionado a la buena mesa, acepción no registrada en el DRAE).


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí:
Los _bulímicos _vomitan después de atragantarse.
Los _tragaldabas _son los que comen cualquier cosa, no necesariamente mucho (pero el DRAE concuerda con Lexi).

Por aquí, _goloso_, _glotón, comelón _o_ tragón._


----------



## El peruano

Amigos, todas las anteriores, más : "Levantador profesional de cuchara y tenedor", "come como un cerdo"(no por lo sucio mas por lo desesperado en comer) .....entre otras más .....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es un tragón o comelón (comilón no se usa). Acá un goloso (o golosa) lo relacionamos con el sexo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí, en español, _tragón, tragaldabas, carpanta, comilón_, los verbos _tragar, devorar, zampar, engullir_.


----------



## Arpin

Aquí en España solemos decir ,aparte de las ya dichas, que tiene buen saque. No sé exactamente de donde proviene ésto


----------



## Pinairun

Algunos más: zampabollos, trituradora... y muy localmente, _tripalari._

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno pa'l diente.
_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Comedor compulsivo.
Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Por aquí se usa mucho *mamón.*


----------



## Antpax

Ibermanolo said:


> Por aquí se usa mucho *mamón.*


 
Hola:

¿en tu zona se usa "mamón" en ese sentido? Interesante, pero ten cuidado si te pasas por aquí que puedes encontrarte con algún malentendido, por aquí "mamón" es un insulto.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ibermanolo

Sí, por aquí también puede ser un insulto, tiene los dos significados, incluso cuando lo decimos como sinómino de zampabollos puede tener un matiz despectivo.

P.D. No hubiera pensado que era tan local lo de mamón con ese sentido.


----------



## Södertjej

Acabo de recordar tripero/a.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lexinauta said:


> También puede ser un *'tragaldabas'* o, según el contexto, un 'sibarita' (éste sería un aficionado a la buena mesa, acepción no registrada en el DRAE).


 
También se emplea en Murcia (España).

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

También recuerdo *tragalón*. Entre _tragón_ y _comelón_.


----------



## Södertjej

El sibarita, al menos en España, come muy bien, pero no necesariamente mucho. No es incompatible, pero tampoco lo uno conlleva lo otro.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Además al sibarita le gustan las cosas buenas en general, no sólo la comida.


----------



## Södertjej

Exactamente, un sibarita es un exquisito, no un mero comilón. Que también puede serlo, pero eso es aparte.


----------



## Arpin

No sé si por Madrid o Extremadura, además de "tener buen saque", también he oído jampón y jalar (repito en España, absténganse los señores colombianos de comentar sobre esta última acepción, gracias)


----------



## ultravioleta

Barril sin fondo.


----------



## Vampiro

Arpin said:


> No sé si por Madrid o Extremadura, además de "tener buen saque", también he oído jampón y jalar (repito en España, *absténganse los señores colombianos de comentar sobre esta última acepción, gracias*)


¿Podrías explicarnos por qué?
_


----------



## ultravioleta

Desaforado.


----------



## Arpin

ultravioleta said:


> Desaforado.



¿Desaforado? 

¿Dónde, en Argentina?


----------



## ultravioleta

Sí, en Argentina. Que no tiene medida o aforo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Vampiro said:


> ¿Podrías explicarnos por qué?
> _


 
Me imagino que por el otro significado de jalar (masturbar); aunque acá puede tener aún otro significado: trabajar.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos

Por estas tierras cuscatlecas se usa coloquialmente *hartón, *además de comelón. 

Aunque aquí no se usa *Pantagruel*, si lo escuchase o lo leyese comprendería el símil con el gigante de hambre voraz de Rabelais.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tragantón, zampón, voraz, insaciable


----------



## las cosas facilitas

* lima ... *y acabo de ver que está en el DRAE

*comer como una **~**, *o* más que una **~**.* * 1.     * locs. verbs. coloqs. Comer mucho.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Una que el DRAE señala como americanismo: *angurriento.* También puede significar avaro. *Angurria *es un deseo imparable, incontrolable, para el caso, de comer.

*


			
				las cosas facilitas said:
			
		


lima ... y acabo de ver que está en el DRAE

comer como una ~, o más que una ~. 1. locs. verbs. coloqs. Comer mucho.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Es muy común en nuestras costas, pero con el agregado de "nueva": come más que una lima nueva o come como una lima nueva.


Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

He oído lo de angurriento, pero no recuerdo dónde (sé que es en algún lugar de México). Aquí no se usa.


----------



## swift

ToñoTorreón said:


> He oído lo de angurriento, pero no recuerdo dónde (sé que es en algún lugar de México). Aquí no se usa.


Angurriento.


----------



## Atilano

Pinairun said:


> Algunos más: zampabollos, trituradora... y muy localmente, _tripalari._
> 
> Saludos



Tripalari, en vascuence macarrónico, me ha hecho acordarme de otra: *tripasai*. Yo tengo a las dos por palabras chirenes, pero quizá sean generales del ámbito vasco.


----------



## Ibermanolo

las cosas facilitas said:


> * lima ... *y acabo de ver que está en el DRAE
> 
> *comer como una **~**, *o* más que una **~**.* *1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Comer mucho.


 
Supongo que si mamón es un localismo esto lo será aún más: comer como una pupa mala.


----------

